
Lens – The free, smart desktop application for managing Kubernetes clusters - testttttt111
https://github.com/lensapp/lens
======
brudgers
recent comments,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584947)

